# Slick Willy tells Marine to Shut Up



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 27, 2016)

...sigh...

I never know what to think about this stuff.

Curious how he got the floor in the first place, guessing he didn't ask the question he promised he asked ?

You are at a Clinton fundraiser, what did you expect to happen?  Probably just this - get a camera in and out, get your mug on Fox. The article I read earlier said the Marine is still active - don't know if I'd play those reindeer games if I'm still collecting a check from Uncle Sam, but that's just me.

That said, Bill's comments that the Marine "has been poisoned by lies" and how much Hilary hurts when she is accused of such things made me puke in my mouth a bit. 

Someone working the Clinton camp should help those two understand that they should avoid at all costs, any discussion of truthfulness, trust, or integrity.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 27, 2016)

Based on his purported bio, as well as photos from other angles, I think I might actually know this guy.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 27, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...sigh...
> 
> I never know what to think about this stuff.
> 
> ...



I have similar feelings. Good on you for getting and making your points (on camera).

However you being on active duty (if so) and doing that is really poking the bear.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm not sure about that. 

If he's not in uniform and not acting in a way that implies he's speaking for the Marine Corps, why shouldn't he be free to express himself?

Neither one of them is Commander-in-Chief, and until they are they seem to be fair game.

I don't see this a violation of the Hatch Act or DoDD 1344.10.  Or have I been out so long I'm forgetting something ?


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 27, 2016)

policemedic said:


> I'm not sure about that.
> 
> If he's not in uniform and not acting in a way that implies he's speaking for the Marine Corps, why shouldn't he be free to express himself?
> 
> ...



I am not sure about it either. I do recall a rule about not showing up to political events in uniform, out of uniform I admit I am not sure.

I do think he should be able to express himself.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 27, 2016)

I think more veterans should speak up, current and former service members. I don't take issue with anything this Marine said or did, I applaud him for speaking up and for not losing his cool when the police booted him from the event.

I think Willy's response and the crowds reactions show exactly how fucked up the country has become. All those fat ass motherfuckers, sucking off the governments tit, while this Marine was fighting to keep murderess terrorist away from our bullshit utopia, and they can't have the god damn decency to hear out what he had to say. Fuck every single one of those people, I'll side with the dude who has the balls to fight for this country and who has the balls to stand up to the corrupt Clinton family and call them on their bullshit.

The thought that Bill Clinton could state that this Marine, a veteran grunt, a drill instructor, is poisoned by lies, is fucking insanity. A guy who has been forced to be a professional with honor, integrity  and courage for his entire adult life, being told to shut up and that his mind is poisoned, by the guy who cheated on his wife and was getting a blow job in the god damn oval office and was damn near kicked out of the presidency for being completely corrupt and literally lying under oath.

How can people not see it for what it is, more so, overlook this crap and still support such a corrupt and indecent family, such as is the Clinton family.

Mind boggling.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> The thought that Bill Clinton could state that this Marine, a veteran grunt, a drill instructor, is poisoned by lies, is fucking insanity.



Wish I could double-agree with this.  For him to say that on video shows the utter contempt he and that whole family hold for not only the military, but US citizens as a whole.  Whenever I hear most politicians speak, (regrettably both Republican and Democrats), I always think of this song from Metallica.  In my opinion one of the most metal, and yet most underrated from The Black Album.

_Who are you? Where ya been? Where ya from?
Gossip is burning on the tip of your tongue
You lie so much you believe yourself
Judge not lest ye be judged yourself





_


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 28, 2016)

Yup.  Same guy.  He's even wearing the unit T-shirt.






He was a decent Marine when he was in, but I guess he turned into one of those 3%'er weirdos after getting out.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 28, 2016)

@Deathy McDeath -

You saying the Marine in the Clinton vid is the same dude who set the Sgt. Major up for that confrontation?

As I recall we had a whole thread of conversation about that situation - true, the Sgt Major lost his bearing , but...shit no reason to rehash all that now.

If they are the same guy, well then color me not as impressed with his motives and "rage" as I was last night.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 28, 2016)

I wouldn't call it a set up, nor does it have any importance to this conversation. This Marine was absolutely there to make a statement that would be heard/seen by millions. I agree with the statement he made.

If it is the same former Marine, who was protesting the prisoner swap for Pvt Bergdahl who was than the victim of an assault and property theft, committed by a AD Marine Sergeant Major over the wear of a campaign hat with civilian attire. I'd side with him on the issue of the Bergdahl swap, and the issue that no body in uniform is going to get in my shit or tell me what I can and cannot wear. More over I again applaud the Marine for not knocking the hell out of that SgtMaj (even though he looked like a total beast), b/c I don't have that type of self control to have my head gear knocked off my head and taken from me. 

That said, maybe I need to check out these 3% weirdo's, as I am two for two in agreement with this Marine.


 (and yes I'm kidding about the 3% weirdo's, I already have a group of weirdo's a hang with  )


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 28, 2016)

@Diamondback 2/2 - regarding the Bergdahl protest and the Sgt. Major - I believed it back when it happened, and I believe it now.  That Marine knew exactly what he was doing, and until someone shows me the part of the video leading up to the confrontation, I am going to be satisfied believing that the younger Marine purposefully got the reaction and outcome he had hoped for. 

Link to the original Shadowspear conversation 

All that said, if the person going after Clinton was the same person, (Ethan Arguello), he is no longer on active duty, and his Facebook page has been locked down.  The whole 3% thing does pop up when you Google his name though.  What is most interesting to me is that I have not yet seen a publicly released name from the Clinton debacle; I'd think if that was Arguello, (or whomever), he'd be everywhere he could be trying to get some media attention for himself.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Diamondback 2/2 - regarding the Bergdahl protest and the Sgt. Major - I believed it back when it happened, and I believe it now.  That Marine knew exactly what he was doing, and until someone shows me the part of the video leading up to the confrontation, I am going to be satisfied believing that the younger Marine purposefully got the reaction and outcome he had hoped for.
> 
> Link to the original Shadowspear conversation
> 
> All that said, if the person going after Clinton was the same person, (Ethan Arguello), he is no longer on active duty, and his Facebook page has been locked down.  The whole 3% thing does pop up when you Google his name though.  What is most interesting to me is that I have not yet seen a publicly released name from the Clinton debacle; I'd think if that was Arguello, (or whomever), he'd be everywhere he could be trying to get some media attention for himself.



I think you are making a pretty big assumption on the hat and SgtMaj video. You say unless you see video leading up to the incident you will "believe" what you believe. That's fine, but without any evidence to support your own beliefs of the situation it becomes moot. I was speaking to base point, the Bergdhal swap was BS and should have been protested by anyone who served in the GWOT, so I respect that this Marine did so. The SgtMaj should have never stop his vehicle and just drove to work, or the golf course, or whatever SgtMaj do when not inspecting troop, telling people to get off the grass, etc (that's a joke). But if the SgtMaj would've stayed on point and left this former Marine alone, that Marine would have never been able to bait him, would he not? So in that regards, its moot, SgtMaj fucked up, he owned up to it and retired. 

The Clinton video, my point  is that regardless that the Marine showed up to make a statement and put Slick Willy on the spot. He was boo'd by the crowd and told to shut up by a former president, trying to state what we all want to. I think that is commendable on this Marines veterans part, and despicable on Bill Clinton's part and shameful on the crowds part.

The problem is you, like me, are wired to respect practice's and policies (written or not) and our reaction when others do not, is to condemn their actions. Although in many cases it's properly placed (like the Marine being a cunt for disrespecting the Smokey bear), it tends to over shadow the overall message, that we (well 99% of us) agree with. Clinton family is corrupt, untrustworthy and horrible leaders (they claim to be leaders anyway) who have directly through lies and poor judgment and criminal actions, caused the death of our brothers and sisters in arms. 

But anyway, we can agree to disagree if need be, I just wasn't sure if I was being clear on my position. As for the 3% stuff, I've got no idea what that's about and I will need to research it before I comment or give opinions on it.

$.02


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 28, 2016)

We are pretty much aligned on 99% of this - the 1% really being the right/wrong of the Sgt. Major...let's call it a draw and move on. (before we get told to take this to PM anyway!).

Back to the topic at hand!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 28, 2016)

That Arkansas shit-kicker can go to hell, in my opinion, for being a draft-dodging philandering pudknocker and the man who denied requests for   AC130 Gunship support to our Rangers in the Mog...and he can take that hideous beast with him because she also caused the deaths of brave men in Libya. 

The Marine in the video has his heart in the right place, but for all the good it will do, he shoulda just skipped it and gone to the slopchute for a beer.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 28, 2016)

Well said @Diamondback 2/2 and @Ocoka One. I agree with most of your points, and what DD2/2 said about more veterans standing up.


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> let's call it a draw and move on. (before we get told to take this to PM anyway!).
> 
> Back to the topic at hand!



Look who's psychic!


----------



## nobodythank you (Feb 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Look who's psychic!


#Marinefeelingsmatter   #stoptheoppression #freefromoppression


----------

